
IBM System 360 Model 20 restoration: The big push - sohkamyung
https://ibms360.co.uk/?p=485
======
LeonM
Man, I've been checking up on their website every now and then to see if they
made any progress. Great to see that everything is going quite quickly now.

Today they posted a new blogpost about the initial cleaning and inspection of
the parts: [https://ibms360.co.uk/?p=666](https://ibms360.co.uk/?p=666)

------
userbinator
Warning: _many_ large images in this article. But well worth it for the wait.

I know it's only storage, but I think the industrial-looking computer hardware
in an equally industrial setting really makes the scenes look great.

------
jacquesm
Hah, heartwarming. So many nice people pulling the same cart it gives you
hope.

------
vr46
Lovely, have enjoyed following the adventures of this rescue but mainly for
the sheer joy and enthusiasm of the geeks making it all happen. Top folks.

------
WalterBright
Very nice work! A big thanks to all you guys doing this.

------
GnarfGnarf
Getting the card reader to work is going to require some mechanical dexterity.
The card reader can get finicky if the cards have swollen any.

